# Shiny Pokemon ID Checker[No Longer Works]



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

The Instacheck HotSpot, as now, no longer works.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2013)

How does one check their Shiny ID?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

You gotta download the program from reddit and, from what I understand, you need a computer that's got a wired connection with a free wifi connection(a laptop connected to internet by wire with its wifi adaptor unused should work).

I haven't been able to test it myself as my laptop barely works right now as it is[I seriously need to remove every game I have on it at some point, as it was never meant for gaming lol]

Basically, the program creates a false hotspot wifi connection for the 3DS to connect to; which it then uses to check your shiny ID. You can even use it to check and see if an egg you have will hatch as a shiny.

edit: it should be noted that this is -not- a pokemon generator, as it won't allow you to create a pokemon; only check your shiny value.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 18, 2013)

Could anyone trade with me and tell me my TSV?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll be more than happy to do so once I get it working on my end[which may not be for a few hours.. as there's a lot of useless crap on my laptop that I need to remove.. such as MSN.. games.. more chat programs....]

edit: honestly tempted to just reformat it


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, ok. Thanks for explaining. 
I don't have a wired connection for my mothers laptop so do you think you can check mine too?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

once I'm able to do so , I sure will. I believe all I need to check is a pokemon from you; as it would have your trainer ID on it then. I'll get it when the time comes though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 18, 2013)

Sure, I can send you my Hawlucha for checking. Since I'm on a Mac and the checker isn't for Mac yet, could you also check one of my Espurr eggs?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

Unforunately.. I think I just discovered my laptop can't do it.. [having issues getting the stupid program to work.. possibly due to the wifi card being unable to support hotspotting]


----------



## Silversea (Nov 18, 2013)

Nintendo is going to freak.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

Too bad there isn't a damn thing they can do about this xD (besides, it's not hacking the game)


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2013)

I freaked out when I read about it. ._.
Well thanks for offering Jinjiro, I may check out that sub-forum myself. I'm quite curious on it.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

just tried updating my laptop.. hoping it couldn't do it because it lacked a required version of Microsoft .NET(I was 34 updates behind >.>)

edit: nope, my laptop is just too crappy to be able to do this.. ah well. (stupid program won't even start up for me!)


----------



## Silversea (Nov 18, 2013)

Brb going to breed lots of eevee eggs. I have a friend who gets the software to work, doesn't work on mind. I have a notepad set in grid format to record IVs and values.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

I just find it funny how desperate people are to get a shiny.

What's so special about them other than the color change?

EDIT: Why not just obtain them the usual methods?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 18, 2013)

Not sure. I'm just interested because I've beaten both my copies of X and I need a new hobby over than ranking up in the Battle place over by the DayCare. Besides, it's just because you have a special Pokemon and y'know, for newcomers, it's an accomplishment. 

I just want to send out eggs for shiny Pokemon and make people happy.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I just find it funny how desperate people are to get a shiny.
> 
> What's so special about them other than the color change?
> 
> EDIT: Why not just obtain them the usual methods?



1. No, shinies are not everything. There are a couple I like to have just to have them but they don't mean that much.

2. Because if you try and obtain them with the usual methods then you probably won't get them unless you have no life and can waste hours on it. Following on from 1, I do not feel like wasting hours of my life for a simple 3D model that I probably will never use competitively.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

Silversea said:


> 1. No, shinies are not everything. There are a couple I like to have just to have them but they don't mean that much.
> 
> 2. Because if you try and obtain them with the usual methods then you probably won't get them unless you have no life and can waste hours on it. Following on from 1, I do not feel like wasting hours of my life for a simple 3D model that I probably will never use competitively.



Hmm, very good point.  I agree then.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 18, 2013)

I have an egg for Espurr and a Hawlucha if anyone has their checker set up. I'd like to know my own ID, and the one on the egg.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

I still need to find out my shiny value >.<


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 19, 2013)

This is very interesting.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

If anyone out there knows their SV, I need somebody with 1806, 365, 2561, or 2166 to help me hatch one of my eevee eggs please

my SV is 3372 if anyone needs me to hatch some eggs for them.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2013)

The only time wasting thing from this, is looking for someone that matches up to your desired egg's shiny value.
Btw, my TSV is 2663.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gonna try the program later. It will save a lot of time when hatching for perfect ivs because it displays the pokemon's ivs. That is probably what I will use it for mainly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone hare have instacheck running that could check my TSV please?
Edit: and possibly a few eggs?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just created a google doc spreadsheet for another forum I am a mod on. I'll be adding my shiny id once I download the program later. Hopefully I can help some of you out. You guys are welcome to add your shiny ids to the spreadsheet as well. The more the merrier! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MkRqdzl2d2tSSl9iR3dPY3kwWHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 19, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> I just created a google doc spreadsheet for another forum I am a mod on. I'll be adding my shiny id once I download the program later. Hopefully I can help some of you out. You guys are welcome to add your shiny ids to the spreadsheet as well. The more the merrier!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MkRqdzl2d2tSSl9iR3dPY3kwWHc&usp=sharing#gid=0



Added mine, did I do it right?


----------



## Chromie (Nov 19, 2013)

Holy balls. I will make a full shiny 5-6IV team. This is my new goal...


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Added mine, did I do it right?



Yup! Perfect!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 19, 2013)

Now, has this actually worked for anyone?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> Now, has this actually worked for anyone?



I'm pretty sure it's confirmed. If anyone has time, please check my TSV and my egg's ID.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

It works, I have a couple of extra shiny eevees now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Silversea said:


> It works, I have a couple of extra shiny eevees now.



Would you be able to check my TSV, Silver?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Would you be able to check my TSV, Silver?



No, it does not work on my computer. I have a friend who checks my eggs and such.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

still looking for anyone who matches one of the following SVs

Eevee (M) - Docile, Run Away, 31\31\31\31\31\1 [1806]
Eevee (F) - Lax, Adaptability, 21\1\31\31\31\29 [365]
Eevee (M) - Hardy, Adaptability, 15\31\31\21\31\31 [2561]
Eevee (M) - Lonely, Adaptability, 31\15\15\31\31\29 [2166]

anyone?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> still looking for anyone who matches one of the following SVs
> 
> Eevee (M) - Docile, Run Away, 31\31\31\31\31\1 [1806]
> Eevee (F) - Lax, Adaptability, 21\1\31\31\31\29 [365]
> ...



Those are some nice eevees. Took me about 30 eggs to get a decent one.

Just got a Timid 31\20\31\31\26\31 shiny (another female somehow) eevee, probably going to go vaporeon.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> still looking for anyone who matches one of the following SVs
> 
> Eevee (M) - Docile, Run Away, 31\31\31\31\31\1 [1806]
> Eevee (F) - Lax, Adaptability, 21\1\31\31\31\29 [365]
> ...



I dunno my ID so I can't say.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

Also, the list linked before was kind of sad. Try these two:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=1000

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=4&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=1050


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Those are some nice eevees. Took me about 30 eggs to get a decent one.
> 
> Just got a Timid 31\20\31\31\26\31 shiny (another female somehow) eevee, probably going to go vaporeon.



Got somebody going to hatch the first male as a shiny for me =D(hopefully he doesn't run off with my eevee though)


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Also, the list linked before was kind of sad. Try these two:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=1000
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=4&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=1050



The link listed before was just started a couple hours ago, and I only posted it a couple of places, so of course it didn't have too many names. I posted it so that people could add their names.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> The link listed before was just started a couple hours ago, and I only posted it a couple of places, so of course it didn't have too many names. I posted it so that people could add their names.



I guess it is sort of a TBT list.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

I can confirm now as well that this does work(just hatched a shiny fletchling for somebody over on reddit)


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> The link listed before was just started a couple hours ago, and I only posted it a couple of places, so of course it didn't have too many names. I posted it so that people could add their names.



Ah, sorry.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I guess it is sort of a TBT list.



Technically a list for the other forum, but you guys are welcome to use it. 




			
				Silversea said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry.



No worries!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

So NO ONE has the Instacheck set up? I want to use it but I'm on Mac so I can't.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 19, 2013)

The computer must have an internet connection, and have a wi-fi connection not being used for internet. (A laptop with a wired connection not using its wi-fi adapter should work.)

Can anyone expand on this? I dont get it


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I know. But since there's no Mac version, I have to rely on someone else.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

It seems not many people are having success. I'm assuming people have downloaded the other software needed to run instacheck...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

That depends. But does anyone know someone who has Instacheck running? I'm on Reddit.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

Farobi said:


> The computer must have an internet connection, and have a wi-fi connection not being used for internet. (A laptop with a wired connection not using its wi-fi adapter should work.)
> 
> Can anyone expand on this? I dont get it



Basically, you need the wifi connection to be free because your laptop is connected via ethernet cable to the internet; therefore leaving the wifi adapter unused for internet.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2013)

Man it sucks not being able to check your own eggs...
Sometimes it seems like checkers will ignore your cry for help unless you're offering a 5iv Pokemon or an item. >.>


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

I was able to find somebody to help me at gamefaqs, and now I have a shiny male eevee with perfect IVs[only wish his speed IV wasn't 1. Ah well, Shade is destined to be an umbreon anyway]

And if I could get the program to work for me, I'd be more than happy to help check SVs for people. Course, I don't know why it won't run. Checking the error log tells me nothing.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 19, 2013)

*the things people do for f**king shinies*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

You can't say they're doing anything wrong, just helping each other get shinies by using a fool-proof method.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

I only used this to get a shiny eevee because I didn't want to wait to get Kokoro brought over from Black version. (obviously still moving my shiny flareon to Y, but that's besides the point)


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> *the things people do for f**king shinies*



Shinies aren't that big of a deal?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

Not to everyone, no. Somebody couldn't care less about a shiny pokemon, others only want shiny pokemon; and some[like myself] collect certain ones for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Akai (Nov 20, 2013)

I am willing to help people check their TSV and the SV of their eggs when I have time.


----------



## violetneko (Nov 20, 2013)

I can check people's SV as well! Let me know if you need it!

(Mine is 1898 if you ever come across it )


----------



## Dr J (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a heads up.. this method may be about to be killed off here. Trade Servers are down for maintenance. What are the chances it's because they're making eggs untradeable now?


----------



## violetneko (Nov 20, 2013)

Highly doubt it.
I think it's the whole server, not just trades.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah, they're likely trying to fix that bad egg bug that's been causing people to lose their data due to the game becoming corrupted[damn hackers that think its funny to do that kind of crap to other people]. And they might do something to block out instachecker.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I can check people's SV as well! Let me know if you need it!
> 
> (Mine is 1898 if you ever come across it )



are you able to check mine?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 21, 2013)

My TSV is 2080!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 21, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I can check people's SV as well! Let me know if you need it!
> 
> (Mine is 1898 if you ever come across it )



Would you mind checking mine? I really want to know what it is.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks to violetneko, I now know that my sv is 561!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 21, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if Nintendo did do something to stop instachecker.

We know that instacheck is all there really is to working out these values. And without it this will hit a dead end.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 22, 2013)

There really isn't anything they can do about it though.. it's creating a fake hotspot that your 3DS connects to, which allows it to then scan your pokemon.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 22, 2013)

I doubt they'll be able to prevent it, same applies to fakegts imo.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 22, 2013)

it's not like this is hurting anyone anyway. A shiny pokemon has no advantages over a non-shiny unless you've been breeding and happened to luck out with getting a perfect IV shiny pokemon.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 22, 2013)

DemonOtaku said:


> Man it sucks not being able to check your own eggs...
> Sometimes it seems like checkers will ignore your cry for help unless you're offering a 5iv Pokemon or an item. >.>



*cough* I'll gladly give away a 5 IV Jolyl Zubat with Steel Wing and Brave Bird if someone checks my Shiny id.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 22, 2013)

users over a reddit seem to be willing to do it for free.


----------



## violetneko (Nov 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> *cough* I'll gladly give away a 5 IV Jolyl Zubat with Steel Wing and Brave Bird if someone checks my Shiny id.



PM'd you


----------



## *Jordan* (Nov 22, 2013)

Would anyone be able to check my shiny value please? :3


----------



## violetneko (Nov 22, 2013)

^^ I can after I get Chromie's :3


----------



## *Jordan* (Nov 22, 2013)

violetneko said:


> ^^ I can after I get Chromie's :3



That would be amazing! Would you mind sending me a PM whenever you're available? I'll add your friend code in a little bit, once I figure out whose friend safari I don't need any longer ( my friend list is full D: )


----------



## Dr J (Nov 22, 2013)

I've almost filled up my friend's list a second time myself lol But I have so many awesome safari's that I don't wanna give them up!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 23, 2013)

Anyone can help me check my SV? :3


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 23, 2013)

Speaking of Friend Safarais, Jinjiro can you tell me what's in mine please?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 23, 2013)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Speaking of Friend Safarais, Jinjiro can you tell me what's in mine please?



You are a bug type safari with Combee, Volbeat, and Pinsir.

That's assuming your Dizzi in-game[pretty sure that's you though]


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 23, 2013)

That be me, yes.  Hmmmm, bugs.  Not my favourite, but hey, it could be worse.  It could be Swirlix, ick.  And at least Volbeat's cute, even if it's not particularly useful.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Dr J (Nov 23, 2013)

Your welcome, I've got access to over 70 safari's now; let me know if your ever looking for a safari pokemon as I might be able to nab you one =D

I got a sawsbuck from one the other day; can't wait to breed Bambi out for some deerlings!(hopefully I can nab a shiny one =3)


----------



## violetneko (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally got lucky on Reddit, if he responds! Female Scyther with Technician! I'm so excited; I hope he's on...


----------



## Dr J (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice, I just finished evolving my froakie not that long ago. Shiny Greninja for the win.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 23, 2013)

My tsv is 827. Wasnt there a document where i can store my tsv?


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2013)

hatched someones larvatar for them, and they gave me a shiny braxien in return. I've already got one from the FS so anyone need it?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> hatched someones larvatar for them, and they gave me a shiny braxien in return. I've already got one from the FS so anyone need it?



Is it purple? I've been hatching eggs for hours trying to get Fennakin... >_<


----------



## *Jordan* (Nov 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> hatched someones larvatar for them, and they gave me a shiny braxien in return. I've already got one from the FS so anyone need it?



Lucky you! Congrats on getting two.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 23, 2013)

I used to have a shiny fennekin.. part of me wishes I hadn't traded him away like I did... might have to try and get another one.


----------



## violetneko (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe my number is just a rare one. Though, it has just as much chance as all the others. I guess luck plays a huge part in it XD


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 24, 2013)

Farobi said:


> My tsv is 827. Wasnt there a document where i can store my tsv?



I have one here that a lot of tbt people have been using: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MkRqdzl2d2tSSl9iR3dPY3kwWHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Farobi (Nov 24, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> I have one here that a lot of tbt people have been using: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MkRqdzl2d2tSSl9iR3dPY3kwWHc&usp=sharing#gid=0



Thanks. That was the one I was looking for 

Main post it IMO.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 24, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Thanks. That was the one I was looking for
> 
> Main post it IMO.



It is technically for another forum, so as a mod for that forum, it would count as advertising. You are welcome to do so if you wish, however.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 24, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Maybe my number is just a rare one. Though, it has just as much chance as all the others. I guess luck plays a huge part in it XD



There is no such thing as a rare number, each number has an equal chance.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 24, 2013)

I know, I just consider mine to be one of the rarer ones because I see a lot of the same bunch of numbers constantly lol (plus eggs like to taunt by being one number above or below my SV)


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 24, 2013)

Got another shiny from an sv giveaway. It is an adorable shiny fennekin! I am so happy, as I was planning on breeding to get my own after vgc winter regionals were over. I now have a total of 12 shinies.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm stuck at 8 shinies myself >.< (And I want another shiny fennekin.. I completely regret trading off the one I'd bred for myself after only 12 eggs)


----------



## Dallas (Nov 24, 2013)

I would love to do this, but as per the rules... I have like 5 wireless things that can't be disconnected to do it.


----------



## violetneko (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm excited to see what my next match will be :3
Now if someone would just get it XD


----------



## Dr J (Nov 24, 2013)

I just matched for an eevee. If I get it, that'll be three shiny eevees for me xD (though I'm giving this one to a friend after I hatch him)


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2013)

i've hatched like 50 eggs for people and given away like 10 and only gotten one in return what is this ****ery


----------



## Dr J (Nov 25, 2013)

I've gotten a perfect IV tyrunt and a perfect IV larvesta from people for helping them so far. My tyrunt[which I named Chomper] is now a tyrantrum. I just need to do some power training with him to pull his attack power and defences way up. 

my perfect IV glaceon currently has really high attack... apparently his old master planned on turning him into something other than a glaceon lol [though he doesn't really have the nature for a glaceon]. Thankfully.. there's a berry I can use to reset his EVs and adjust his training.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 25, 2013)

I have 30 Zubat eggs. Is there anyone willing to check their SV or whatever? I can offer a 5 IV Jolly Zubat with Steel Wing and Brave Bird or a shiny Loudred. 

Anyone willing to help?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> my perfect IV glaceon currently has really high attack... [[[quote section cut to save space]]] Thankfully.. there's a berry I can use to reset his EVs and adjust his training.



...what?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

There's berries you can feed your pokemon that reset a specific EV when your pokemon eats it. Therefore, you could use that berry to get rid of unwanted EVs and put them where you want them to be.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 26, 2013)

Got instacheck standalone working! No wired internet needed!

Follow these instructions, but note that you must have the original downloaded first.

http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/49446/t1936496-easier-instacheck/


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice find! Trying this now!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> There's berries you can feed your pokemon that reset a specific EV when your pokemon eats it. Therefore, you could use that berry to get rid of unwanted EVs and put them where you want them to be.



I thought you were saying it had bad IVs and you would use EV berries to fix it...


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

edit: damn internet...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> I thought you were saying it had bad IVs and you would use EV berries to fix it...



oh, no no. They only effect the EVs on the pokemon. There's nothing you can do about bad IVs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scribbler397 said:


> Got instacheck standalone working! No wired internet needed!
> 
> Follow these instructions, but note that you must have the original downloaded first.
> 
> http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/49446/t1936496-easier-instacheck/



The program they say to use with it in that link doesn't work. Trying connectify.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> oh, no no. They only effect the EVs on the pokemon. There's nothing you can do about bad IVs.




Yeah exactly, hence the "...what?"!

You didn't say it had EVs so I assumed you mixed the two up or something.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yeah exactly, hence the "...what?"!
> 
> You didn't say it had EVs so I assumed you mixed the two up or something.



whoops, sorry about that.. I meant to say it effected EVs not IVs >.<

edit: standalone instacheck doesn't work for me either =_=[I can get it to turn on, but I can't use it without something else to create the hotspot]

editedit: We're not going to trade with you K.K. Fanboy. Your a known scammer. In fact, you tried to scam me already. (I never did get that honedge from you. Doesn't matter now anyway, as I got one from somebody who actually honours their trade agreements.)


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 26, 2013)

This isn't trading, it's hatching


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

You still -have- to trade to get the egg.

edit: But if you want to prove you can get an egg from somebody -without- trading with them; feel free to show me how. Because I'd like to see how it's possible to get an egg to hatch from somebody without trading them for it first.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> editedit: We're not going to trade with you K.K. Fanboy. Your a known scammer. In fact, you tried to scam me already. (I never did get that honedge from you. Doesn't matter now anyway, as I got one from somebody who actually honours their trade agreements.)



^ 

And you HAVE to to trade to get the egg , How else  would you get it? 

Still looking for an egg with the SV of 2819


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah, there's the thing called trade back.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Yeah, there's the thing called trade back.



No, you said you don't need to trade to hatch the egg for them. And it's just too bad we all know you'd never give back the shiny you offered to hatch for somebody else, huh?

edit: and I see you edited your SV post. What? Did you realize no one here is going to fall for your scams?

editedit: anyway, I'm done talking to you.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> . And it's just too bad we all know you'd never give back the shiny you offered to hatch for somebody else, huh?



I knew this from the start^

I had already told you to stop asking for my shiny but yet you STILL continued , The ones that you offered to me might of not even been shiny.

Hopefully I can get intsachecker and help people out c:


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 26, 2013)

Try to cool the arguments down in here, otherwise this thread may be seeing a lock soon.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hopefully I can get intsachecker and help people out c:



Good luck, I can't even get the stand alone version to work for me


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah jinjiro.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> Good luck, I can't even get the stand alone version to work for me


Did you try it with mhotspot? I couldn't download it from the link either ( forgot to mention that) but googled the program, found the official site, and downloaded from there.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

mhotspot won't even start for me.

edit: every time I tried to start it, I got "mhotspot has failed to start" error


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Could I get somebody to check the SV of a shiny pidgey I just got from a friend? He'd like to know his SV, and I assume this pidgey would have his SV on it; as he caught it just prior to trading me for a shiny eevee I had for him(he didn't even realize it was shiny until I'd mentioned it to him[course, that was when I realized too)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 26, 2013)

If anyone has an egg with the SV 2080, send it to me. I have an SV of 2080. And no, I'm not going to steal your egg. Maybe.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 26, 2013)

My trainer shiny value is 3388. c:

Jin, please add all TSV from this thread into the OP.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Updated OP

edit: unforunately, no one in the list matches any of my extra eevee eggs thus far.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PK_4XgzutkrCzWOqbYw1nH9DnWoCsUm_RbzV9riS8Nc/edit?usp=sharing

Here's the list of what I have left. Feel free to ask for anything on the list[regardless of SV match or not]


----------



## violetneko (Nov 26, 2013)

Jinjiro, mine is 1898, not 1989. I love the add. of the list, though! That way we can keep tabs for people :3


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Oops, fixing that now


----------



## Silversea (Nov 26, 2013)

I've got a box of eggs that need checking. My friend is sick so he can't do it ;-;

My value is 3896 btw.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> Updated OP
> 
> edit: unforunately, no one in the list matches any of my extra eevee eggs thus far.
> 
> ...



Damn those are some nice eevees. You should everstone them though so the natures are awesome too.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 26, 2013)

Can someone check for me?  I can't get this program to run on my computer at all.
Just PM me if you want to trade and check.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I've got a box of eggs that need checking. My friend is sick so he can't do it ;-;
> 
> My value is 3896 btw.
> 
> ...



I would if I had some decent natures to work with. Other than one I removed from that list[modest male eevee with 31/31/28/31/31/31 perfect for a glaceon], I really didn't get any good natures; as far as I know.

And like I said, those eevees are for who ever wants them. I've held onto the best ones from the batch[which weren't in the list] and had them made into shinies. Male umbreon with 31/31/31/31/31/1, and a female flareon with 31/31/31/31/31/22. Also have some others with 5 perfect IVs with the missing IV elsewhere.

edit: though the umbreon was from a previous breeding session I'd done. Only bred out about 12 eggs and got my umbreon. Second batch got me two more awesome eevees, the female ending up being my shiny flareon.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2013)

oh my SV is 2633


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 26, 2013)

Can someone explain how the standalone version of Instacheck works?
Is it like the regular one but without the wired connection? So would desktops work?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> oh my SV is 2633



added to the list


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 27, 2013)

DemonOtaku said:


> Can someone explain how the standalone version of Instacheck works?
> Is it like the regular one but without the wired connection? So would desktops work?



Yeah. http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/49446/t1936496-easier-instacheck/

That has info for setting it up. Something it doesn't note; you must have the original instacheck installed in order to run the new version because it contains some of the core files.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/...he_xy_battle_analyzer_cheat_program_and_what/

You guys may want to read this. Instacheck may be gone soon because of people using it to cheat in wifi battles.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone have a 615 SV? I'd like to get this shiny Metagross.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Nov 27, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/...he_xy_battle_analyzer_cheat_program_and_what/
> 
> You guys may want to read this. Instacheck may be gone soon because of people using it to cheat in wifi battles.


Dang . That sucks. 

Guess I'm onto checking a butt load of eggs tonight. Got to find one that matches mine so I can hatch a shiny Charmander.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh damn. I really need to get that shiny ninetales.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 28, 2013)

It's unfortunate that just a few people can ruin it for all of us.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking for somebody to check the SV of 30 eggs for me please(if you match one, its yours; of course =D)

edit: unless you'd be willing to hatch it for me, I'd love you forever if you did that

update: Found somebody


----------



## Box9Missingo (Nov 28, 2013)

If anyone needs help in terms of hatching any eggs my id is 3439, I go by Dana in X version.

Also I go by Fox in Y version and my id is 587.

My friend code is 0318-7078-4221.

Please let me know via PM if your egg codes match either one and we can set up a trade so I can hatch them and give them back to you.

Thanks .


----------



## Dr J (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone's SV match 3280, 3496, 1411, 848, 2190, or 2841? Would prefer to find a match for one of the first four; as they are female espurs. After I find somebody to hatch one as a shiny for me; I'll be giving the rest away to who ever wants a free shiny[so long as your SV matches the egg]


----------



## Box9Missingo (Nov 28, 2013)

Got a couple of boxes of Charmanders that I just checked on another site with no luck... 

1244
488 -- keep
1955 -- keep
2918
260
2772
188
1003
378
2430
2268
3624
578
2823 -- keep
1863
1864
2503
4037 -- keep
2612
2539 -- keep
1844
23
3041
2594
4033
3062
4034
1506
2529
81 -- keep
3705
2913
4040
1774
2513
4088
2407
2048
2978 -- keep
1049
1811
2600 -- keep
1768
1053
2226
802
2877
2906
2902
1058
1479
2785
1678
3590
4086
3899
205
1991
273
3971

Would love to find a match for any that I have the word keep next to, but any of them would be ok. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Also, I'm willing to trade one of them as a thank you gift too. And you can try to find the sv match for it for fun .


----------



## Dr J (Nov 29, 2013)

Box9Missingo said:


> Got a couple of boxes of Charmanders that I just checked on another site with no luck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hint: Check the opening post. I've listed the SVs there of everyone who's given theirs[except for Box, adding him/her to the list when I get up]


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 29, 2013)

You can add my SV 2819 to the list :>


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 29, 2013)

http://3ds.pokemon-gl.com/information/fc0d552d-cbf1-45a6-a144-a4951990f512

Rating battles are unavailable now, and I think we know why. Since they haven't taken down trading, we can only hope that they are going to leave that un-encrypted.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 29, 2013)

Could someone check my 2 Larvesta and their IVs? I want to know them before I start attempting to breed perfect IV/shiny Pokemon.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 29, 2013)

What were rating battles?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 29, 2013)

Updated OP SV list.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 29, 2013)

My SV is 491. I can't check eggs fyi.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 29, 2013)

Chromie said:


> My SV is 491. I can't check eggs fyi.



Added you to the list on OP now ^_^


----------



## satix (Nov 30, 2013)

SVs are 3104 & 3368.


----------



## *Jordan* (Nov 30, 2013)

My SV is 1155.


----------



## puppy (Dec 1, 2013)

can someone pls check my SV???
ive been trying to get a shiny charmander w/ the right IVs and i just


----------



## violetneko (Dec 6, 2013)

Dude, it's like Christmas for me on Reddit right now 
Ralts and Honedge :3

Edit: Got ninja'd for Honedge, but I now have my Ralts. Now to win a Dawn Stone in ST :3


----------



## Dr J (Dec 6, 2013)

I just got an aron the other night from reddit =D


----------



## violetneko (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmm, it seems that I actually ninja'd her, even though she posted long before me. My name is on the queue XD We'll see how it ends up.
Also just picked up a Noibat! Today's been good XD

Edit: the giveawayer forgot to update, and the other got him. This isn't the first time; I also lost a Riolu. She may not know it now, but we're now officially rivals. c:<


----------



## Dr J (Dec 7, 2013)

I've, quite possibly, lost out on a shiny drillbur because the person doing the giveaway didn't enjoy the experience because all he was doing was juggling trades between responding to people asking for pokemon. Dunno why he didn't just take a break from doing the trades for a day; rather than closing down the giveaway. That's what I do when I do a giveaway. I do 10 to 20 trades one day, then start telling people that I'm doing with doing trades today and they'll be able to pick up their egg the following day.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 12, 2013)

It would appear this method of getting shiny pokemon is officially gone. Latest update made Instacheck HotSpot no longer work.


----------



## violetneko (Dec 12, 2013)

Update? Did you recommand the computer to share? It could simply be a tech problem.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 12, 2013)

just an fyi, some people may disapprove of it anyway. using outside programs could be considered cheating.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 12, 2013)

They did a exploit patch on Trade and Wifi Battles. And people are confirming that instacheck doesn't work anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> just an fyi, some people may disapprove of it anyway. using outside programs could be considered cheating.



It was disapproved by a LOT of people[most of which used it anyway lol]. Also, there's rumors that cloning has been fixed as well.

edit: Nope, the cloners still get to be lazy and get their perfect IV pokemon from other people because they're too lazy to do the work themselves.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 13, 2013)

Darn. I never got any of my eggs checked in the end. Had a perfect vulpix waiting. It seems like very very few people got it to work though so not surprising.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, too many requirements to make it work


----------



## *Jordan* (Dec 13, 2013)

Aah, oh well! It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Dr J (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure was!(Too bad the cloners are still getting to cheat the system though)


----------



## Silversea (Dec 13, 2013)

Did anyone on this forum get it to work when it was a thing?


----------



## Dr J (Dec 13, 2013)

I know violetneko had it working.

(edit: can anyone tell me what's going on with my title? I'm seeing the coding along with my actual title....)


----------



## *Jordan* (Dec 13, 2013)

Do any of you know if they lowered the encounter rate of shinies in the friend safari? Not that I have experienced anything, I'm just curious!


----------



## Dr J (Dec 13, 2013)

I've never seen a shiny pop up there myself. Only wild shinies I've found are from the fishing chain method, which instantly makes them worthless because of how easy it is to get fishing shinies.


----------



## *Jordan* (Dec 13, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> I've never seen a shiny pop up there myself. Only wild shinies I've found are from the fishing chain method, which instantly makes them worthless because of how easy it is to get fishing shinies.



I've found three shiny pokemon there in the past: shiny electrode and two shiny drowzee, so I'm hoping the odds remain the same!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea hopefully. I've only run into one: a shiny Garbodor. Other than that, nada .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Did anyone on this forum get it to work when it was a thing?



Yep and had a few eggs hatched as well. A Charmander, a Houndour and a Timburr. I'm very thankful to the people who took the time to hatch them as well .

Also been busy helping other's hatch their eggs too.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2013)

*Jordan* said:


> Do any of you know if they lowered the encounter rate of shinies in the friend safari? Not that I have experienced anything, I'm just curious!



apparently there is a fixed rate in the FS for shiny Pokemon, and the more you encounter the same species of Pokemon, the % shiny rate goes down. Each time you enter the FS this value resets tho.

Pretty much enter the FS and save as soon as you enter, then find a wild Pokemon, if it's not shiny, soft reset so the value goes back to the highest it can be.

Like I said, this isn't really confirmed but back whenever I did it, I managed to get 3 or 4 shiny's in around half an hour,


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> apparently there is a fixed rate in the FS for shiny Pokemon, and the more you encounter the same species of Pokemon, the % shiny rate goes down. Each time you enter the FS this value resets tho.
> 
> Pretty much enter the FS and save as soon as you enter, then find a wild Pokemon, if it's not shiny, soft reset so the value goes back to the highest it can be.
> 
> Like I said, this isn't really confirmed but back whenever I did it, I managed to get 3 or 4 shiny's in around half an hour,



This seems to go completely against the idea of chaining. But I guess chaining is a different mechanic


----------



## violetneko (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah, ok, Jinjiro, I thought you meant Instacheck had an update. I haven't updated anything, so I wonder if it'd still work for me...

Jake, good to know! It'll make less wasted time in the FS :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh well! Fun while it lasted! Guess the reddit giveaways will end... With a Tyrunt :3
You guys should check for last minute things too.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 13, 2013)

What chain do you people normally have to get for fishing shinies? I've had it at over 100 many times but I've had no luck yet. I wondered if having it too high was a bad thing but probably not?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2013)

Silversea said:


> What chain do you people normally have to get for fishing shinies? I've had it at over 100 many times but I've had no luck yet. I wondered if having it too high was a bad thing but probably not?



For chain fishing most people typically get one around 40, it they actually last that long.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm lucky if I get get up to 7 in chain fishing . Still gotta practice more with it I guess. Will be trying out the FS method and see if it helps me in my shiny hunts.



*Jordan* said:


> I've found three shiny pokemon there in the past: shiny electrode and two shiny drowzee, so I'm hoping the odds remain the same!



Lucky. I love shiny Drowzees .


----------



## Dr J (Dec 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> For chain fishing most people typically get one around 40, it they actually last that long.



Get a pokemon with suction cups ability. Makes sure you never have a failed cast.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm guessing if you previously found out the shiny value of an egg that doesn't change?


----------



## Dr J (Dec 15, 2013)

indeed, I can confirm your SV remains the same. I've gotten two shinies since the SV checking method died from eggs that matched my Sv[they were checked before instacheck went down]. Absol and honedge. Coulda had a third honedge, but I don't really see any reason to hog them lol


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it's also set that way for random encounters. It has to match in order for it to be shiny.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 15, 2013)

You are correct Box9Missingo. When encountering wild pokemon, if their SV matches yours; they'll spawn as a shiny.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> You are correct Box9Missingo. When encountering wild pokemon, if their SV matches yours; they'll spawn as a shiny.



Which is why it is so much easier to encounter a shiny in a horde, because there are five chances at your sv instead of one.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 15, 2013)

Yup, too bad hordes are a pain to come by unless you have a way of farming combee's for honey. (Why isn't there a vender that sells honey in X/Y?!)

edit: since when could pokemon attack you from bushes on the side of a path?!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 15, 2013)

Have a Pokemon that knows Sweet Scent, it will always make a horde appear.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 15, 2013)

DemonOtaku said:


> Have a Pokemon that knows Sweet Scent, it will always make a horde appear.



Cool. Will do that when I go shiny hunting in the wild.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 15, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> Yup, too bad hordes are a pain to come by unless you have a way of farming combee's for honey. (Why isn't there a vender that sells honey in X/Y?!)
> 
> edit: since when could pokemon attack you from bushes on the side of a path?!



You don't need honey Jinjiro.  Just something with Sweet Scent, anywhere in your party.  Stand in the grass, get the Poke to use Sweet Scent, instant horde battle.  Easy.

And since X & Y ;-)


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 15, 2013)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> You don't need honey Jinjiro.  Just something with Sweet Scent, anywhere in your party.  Stand in the grass, get the Poke to use Sweet Scent, instant horde battle.  Easy.
> 
> And since X & Y ;-)



Out of curiosity... I wonder if Sweet Scent would work in Friend Safaris as well. I'll have to try it out and see if it does.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 15, 2013)

It will probably just initiate a single battle, like it does if it doesn't make a horde appear.


----------



## violetneko (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll test it out after I get done with stuff in AC.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 15, 2013)

Silversea said:


> It will probably just initiate a single battle, like it does if it doesn't make a horde appear.


Probably, but maybe it'll be a little more efficient than just running around.


----------



## violetneko (Dec 15, 2013)

Can't use sweet scent in the Safari Zone.... unfortunately.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 15, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Can't use sweet scent in the Safari Zone.... unfortunately.



Yea just found it out too . Darn it. So now onto random encounters... again .


----------



## lifting (Dec 16, 2013)

mmm might as well give it a shot here, but i'm looking for the following trainer shiny values:

876, 1888, 2980
3700, 41, 1319, 1413, 1826, 1702
862, 1810, 2876, 4030
1652, 532, 2352, 3046, 3508, 488, 3212, 2704, 4045, 3134, 3597, 334, 2996, 1417, 3662, 289
3746
1701, 819, 454
3953, 325, 1192, 2598, 272, 1200, 2819
495, 1496, 3951, 335, 2971, 4037, 3702
3645, 3344, 1979

if anyone has any of these and can hatch an egg for me, you can have any one of my shiny pokemon in return. most of them are bred competitively
list of what i can offer in return: http://pastebin.com/aRb6QWv1

i'll check back here but it's probably easier to get a hold of me through here (could message me there to check back on these forums)

also if anyone needs tsv 366 or 4008, i could hatch them


----------



## *Jordan* (Mar 2, 2014)

Just so you all know, this subreddit is up and running again! Check it out for yourselves.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm tired of doing SV Exchange stuff for the weekend, but I have a give-a-way running over there that I'm continuing tomorrow.

http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/comments/1z3mmm/lots_of_boxes_wow_giveaway_todays_boxes_114/

If any of you have the proper SVNs, I'll claim the eggs for you first as a TBT first privilege lol.


----------



## Hikari (Mar 3, 2014)

I wish I knew my SV... oh well.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> I'm tired of doing SV Exchange stuff for the weekend, but I have a give-a-way running over there that I'm continuing tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/comments/1z3mmm/lots_of_boxes_wow_giveaway_todays_boxes_114/
> 
> If any of you have the proper SVNs, I'll claim the eggs for you first as a TBT first privilege lol.



Mine is 2633, do you have any matches? I'd search myself but I'm not at a computer so I can't ctrl + f search for it


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 4, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Mine is 2633, do you have any matches? I'd search myself but I'm not at a computer so I can't ctrl + f search for it



Checked for you. No matches.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2014)

o kk, ty tho


----------

